# Double Sided Tape?



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a high quality double-sided tape for pattern routing and …? 
Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I use 3M that you can get from Home Depot and others.

They sale many types, the one I like is about 1/2" wide, it's quick and easy to use and remove.
But I try and use small short nails when it can they are cheap unlike tape, they don't show the small holes most of the time.

Here's a a tip, If you put down clear tape (packing tape on the pattern/blank stock) b/4 you put double side (2" wide carpet tape) on it will come off easy and clean.

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I use the least expensive double sided carpet tape I can find. So far I have been trouble free.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

You could always check out Oak-Park.com's double sided tape. Excellent stuff.

http://ca.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTA--&product=DT074
Click above for the Canadian catalogue

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTA--&product=DT074
Click above for the U.S catalogue


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Not to step on Marks toes but Oak-Parks a bit high on the price.
But they don't sale junk, only the best. 

Check out the links below they may help.

Bj 

http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q=3M+Double+Stick+Tape&hl=en&btnG=Search+Froogle
http://froogle.google.com/froogle_c...2813584&btnG=Search+Froogle&scoring=mrd&hl=en

http://froogle.google.com/froogle?h...le&q=Double+Stick+Tape&lmode=online&scoring=r


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Great links bobj, Froogle is definatly the best place to search for a great deal.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Thank you router brethren ..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Brother

Bj


----------



## larry t (Sep 8, 2007)

Router is still my name said:


> Can anyone recommend a high quality double-sided tape for pattern routing and …?
> Thanks


 I use the cloth backed type-more expensive but holds better.Use smaller pieces and its easier to remove. Also squeeze it together with clamps makes a tighter bond


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Walmart. Paint section. Carpet tape. Last I bought was $3.00 for 50'....I think.
Sticks good. Releases with lacquer thinner. Or, if the stock and pattern is strong enough, you can pry it apart...just barely. Tough stuff!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Here's a a tip, If you put down clear tape (packing tape on the pattern/blank stock) b/4 you put double side (2" wide carpet tape) on it will come off easy and clean.
> 
> Bj


Old post but a great tip, BJ.. unless I'm the only one who's fought to get the double-stick tape off of a template. <g>


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

When you want to get out of the car quick you tuck and roll ,same thing for the tape 

=====



BigJimAK said:


> Old post but a great tip, BJ.. unless I'm the only one who's fought to get the double-stick tape off of a template. <g>


----------



## dermer2002 (May 29, 2010)

I use cloth type double sided tape for template attachment and to hold resawn 1/4" stock to a carrier board to sand it in my thickness sander. If the bond is not strong the part won't pass thru the sander evenly, but if the bond is too strong the thin stock will break when separated from the carrier.

Bj is right on the money (again) with his tip to use clear packing tape under and over the double-back. This method holds the parts together well but the parts are easier to release. Slightly more expensive but pretty worry free. A 25 yd roll lasts me for months.

Here's the site I use....

Buy Double-Sided Tapes at FindTape.com


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Just used double sided carpet tape yesterday to hold some small wooden hinges down to a backing piece so i could put them through the thicknesser worked a treat. Here in Australia you can get 2 types of carpet tape one is classed permanent the other is temporary. The temporary doesn't hold very well the permanent sticks like the brown stuff to a blanket. Both are available from Bunnings, your equivalent of Lowe's. Both made in China.

Harold


----------

